# New Pics - Jun 01, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Jun01

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*busy busy*

Great photos as always. Looks like you have your hands full, as always. Love that shot of the mockingbird who doesn't seem to care if s/he's waiting for transport - s/he's HUNGRY! FEED ME!

Too cute.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh so many babies and all are so cute. 
What is wrong with the poor black bird?

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> Great photos as always. Looks like you have your hands full, as always. Love that shot of the mockingbird who doesn't seem to care if s/he's waiting for transport - s/he's HUNGRY! FEED ME!
> 
> Too cute.


Bottomless pit .. s/he had been fed just minutes before I took that picture.  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> What is wrong with the poor black bird?
> 
> Reti


It's a baby crow and most likely suffering from metabolic bone disease or West Nile Virus. I'm covering for my rehabber friend today and tomorrow, and the crows are coming in one after another. The babies are all unable to use their legs and are very thin. 

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Poor little crows. Is West Nile really bad out there? It seems to have moderated some here so its not quite as virulent as it used to be.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Loved all the baby pictures. What a nursery you have! Wow, and you just have two hands ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Three years ago, WNV just about decimated the corvid population here in So. Cal. My rehabber friend had about 200+ corvids that year of which only about 20 survived. It's not that bad now, but it's still an ugly and noticeable problem here. If the bird has WNV, it typically only lasts from 0-72 hours of arrival.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, all the pictures are wonderful but the baby mocker is too cute. I hope the little blue-eyed crow makes it.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Bless all their young little hearts. I have a tiny sparrow that had something wrong with his wing. I first saw him sitting by the pond, and as he hopped off the rock, he went down head first into the grass and got stuck there. He still has a very caring mom and dad so I bring him in at night, and during the day I put him in the bottom of a giant planter. His mom and dad come through out the day and feed him. Yesterday early in the morning when I went outside Mom and Dad were perched on the rim waiting for me to bring them their baby.

I hope our crow population doesn't deplete this summer. My pigeons' lives depend on them to sound the alarm when danger is near. The little sparrows help as well.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather, that is so sweet. Isn't it amazing and wonderful what good parents (at least most) birds are? And, I don't think it is all instinct. I think there is real love being exhibited.

We have had a little sparrow in our yard for almost a week now that won't fly but he scoots around the yard going from our deck to a large cedar tree to the grapevine. Can't catch him yet but we do keep an eye on him and put seed in areas we know that he goes. It is an adult. Lewis did see him make a short knee high flight about 5 feet so hopefully whatever is going on is getting better.

It is sooooo nice to see you back posting!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Cute babies Terry! Keep the pics coming always excited to see your pics whenever you show us 

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ptero and Jewel's baby has the sweetest expression!

Hmmm...lovebird butts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The baby crow in this series of pictures passed away this afternoon. That is pretty much "on target" with WNV crows only living about 72 hours or less from the time they are rescued. I don't know for a fact that WNV was the cause of death, but it is quite likely. 

I have been calling Ptero and Jewel's baby Bambino, and that name is probably going to stick. Bambino made a great little ambassador for pigeondom at the event I attended on Saturday. That little one put in a very long day of being ooohhh'ed and aaahhh'ed over and guessed to be just about everything from a Condor to a Pelican to a Penguin with many Chicken or Duck guesses to boot. I was beginning to think Bambino would be going home with a bald spot on the head and another on the back from being gently touched by dozens and dozens of people of all ages. It was a very nice event, and I am pleased to report that out of hundreds of people who stopped to see Bambino and chat for a bit that only two came out with the dreaded "rats with wings" comment. There were probably another four or five that I could tell were not real thrilled at finding out the cute little bird they had been admiring was a pigeon. All in all most were quite amazed and NONE had ever seen a pigeon so young. The other interesting comments were "Is it real?" and "Is it alive?" .. those definitely prompted me to ask them to very gently touch/pet the bird and arrive at their own conclusions.

I am always happy to have invested time and effort in such events when the result is having broadened the horizons of many people about pigeons.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Feather,

What a wonderful story about your little sparrow and his/her parents. It truly is amazing and touching just how devoted bird parents are to their young. I hope your little sparrow will have a long, healthy, and happy life!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> I am always happy to have invested time and effort in such events when the result is having broadened the horizons of many people about pigeons.
> 
> Terry


What a tremendous educational opportunity! Thanks to both you and Bambino!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HiTerry,

I'm sorry to hear the crow passed.

I'm glad Bambino was such a crowd pleaser and drew so much attention.

Thank you for sharing your educating adventure, that is positive for the good of all pigeons everywhere, especially our ferals!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

One of the baby sparrows I have been raising .. almost grown now 


I have a baby Swallow/sparrow(something)! A little bird fell out of our HUGE palm tree and I thought its learning to fly the mom will feed then the cats came over and drag him into the drive way  So I spared him and after looking at his 'poop' came up with the food he was eating a type of berries that grow by our palm and lowquats a mix of other things too but I made him a shake and he loves it! should be released soon!


----------

